# Haggard angel (self ports)....



## Arch (Feb 14, 2007)

this is just a mess about really cuz im bored.... iv been ill recently (well still am)... and i got out of bed today (after lazing around watching films for 2 days straight) and my hair was all over the place  ....and i looked like crap.....  but it got me thinking of doing a shoot in my used work clothes (im an angel, right!) of a haggard overworked looking me... 
so just for fun here it is....:greenpbl: 







Heres a colour one i thought id chuck in... it has a bit of fringing around the hair because of the way its lit... but i quite like the tired look of the pose in comparison to the other one.


----------



## Corry (Feb 14, 2007)

I love it!  It works well, Arch!  Not to mention, it's pretty hot, too.


----------



## Tangerini (Feb 14, 2007)

Feh! Seriously if you're going to post a picture of you after being bedridden for 2 days at least have the decency of actually looking like crap!


----------



## Arch (Feb 14, 2007)

lol thanks,

Btw im prolly gonna see these tomorow when im not so drugged up and think 'wow wtf was i doing yesterday!'  .... i have no clue if im gonna like any of these but im just gonna go with it for now


----------



## Antarctican (Feb 14, 2007)

I like both of these self ports.  Quite the intense (drug-addled?  just kidding!) gaze in the first one.  You look like a young Frank Sinatra or some star from the 40s/50s that I can't quite figure at the moment.  And I really really like the expression on your face in the second one - you look like a harried/overworked/puzzled young executive.  Good work!


----------



## Sebastian (Feb 14, 2007)

I like this one!
It is warmer than the b/w. The high-key technic is pretty good, it underlines the dozy expression 
You are a nice model. If you come to germany, I`ll get some photos of you


----------



## Corry (Feb 14, 2007)

I like this one, too! (as if you thought I wouldn't!  )

Post more!


----------



## jemmy (Feb 14, 2007)

niiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiice!


----------



## Alison (Feb 14, 2007)

I wish I looked that good after being sick  They are both great, I can't pick a favorite. Great concept and nicely done!


----------



## oCyrus55 (Feb 14, 2007)

I need strobes...  Great shots!


----------



## Peanuts (Feb 14, 2007)

My goodness I wish I was that successful with self portraits! Wonderful job, especially on the first


----------



## neea (Feb 15, 2007)

I think #1 is my fav. The intensity in the eyes. Seems to go right through you (at least for me anyways).
And I like #2 cause you look so confused yet it's so cute.
Nicley done!!!!


----------



## Puscas (Feb 15, 2007)

You did a nice job on both! My fav. is #2, because your expression and pose fit the clothing and in #1 your shirt is about to fade into the background and me no like that. 
And yes, I want to be ill like that too.





pascal


----------



## LaFoto (Feb 15, 2007)

You are aware of the amount of sex appeal these two photos have, Arch, aren't you? 
You must be!!!
I mean they are just ................................


----------



## PNA (Feb 15, 2007)

:lmao: Now that you have the attention of all the ladies....!!!

You look ....ahhhhhhh OK......for you age I mean.

Do you always wear a tie when you're ill....?????:lmao: 

Feel Better!


----------



## skyonfire (Feb 15, 2007)

I have to agree with Lafoto on these.. :thumbup:


----------



## Arch (Feb 15, 2007)

Thanks guys, this certainly was good practice for me.... and made a very boring day stuck at home more interesting... i doubt i'll be using them for anything tho... other than my avatar 



oCyrus55 said:


> I need strobes...  Great shots!



na you dont... i dont have any lighting equipment at all!... not so much as a flash gun.
These were shot with a large (patio door) window....  a big piece of white foam board (about 5ft) and a smaller piece.... thats it.
I wanted it to be back lit so it kinda looked like 'heavenly light' behind me, so i was stood in front of the window (with white blinds half open) with the bright sunlight behind me.... i then directed the light back to my face by having the huge foam board in front of me... and the smaller board to the side.
You can tell the suns behind me by that piece of hair in the first one thats lit up and almost disappearing... its also why part of my shirt disappears.



LaFoto said:


> You are aware of the amount of sex appeal these two photos have, Arch, aren't you?
> You must be!!!
> I mean they are just ................................



no :greenpbl: ......... :mrgreen:


----------



## Corry (Feb 15, 2007)

Archangel said:


> no :greenpbl: ......... :mrgreen:



Want us to spell it out some more?  We will. :mrgreen:


----------



## Antarctican (Feb 15, 2007)

What she's trying to say is....



.......


----------



## Corry (Feb 15, 2007)

Antarctican said:


> What she's trying to say is....
> 
> 
> 
> .......



Anty is correct in her interpretation.


----------



## Rayna' (Feb 16, 2007)

I think I found my new online crush.:heart:   hubba hubba!!!!


----------



## Rayna' (Feb 16, 2007)

do you have any more self ports to share???


----------



## PNA (Feb 16, 2007)

Ahhhhh.......this is too much to bear.

Arch, you're a women crusher and I'm envious.

To be young again.....................


----------



## fotophia (Feb 16, 2007)

youv'e certainly impressed the girls. Inc myself ^_^ Lovely shots! I adore the second one! You look cute when your all confused


----------



## woodsac (Feb 17, 2007)

Especially like the second one Arch. It's not just the warm tones, it's the expression. Good job


----------



## JimmyJaceyMom (Feb 18, 2007)

Those are very nice.  I 'm sick right now and I sure wouldn't let anyone take my picture let alone take my own!!!! hahaha.  No fair!  
And I definately like it better in your avatar.  The old picture was cool but it made me feel like you would be mean or something.  lol.


----------



## Rayna' (Feb 18, 2007)

MORE PLEASE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1


----------



## elsaspet (Feb 19, 2007)

I love these!


----------



## Alex_B (Feb 19, 2007)

rrrrr .... these images will make you get all the girls! I am green with envy!!


----------



## Arch (Feb 20, 2007)

Thanks for commenting guys  



Rayna' said:


> do you have any more self ports to share???



:blushing: .... um yea.... ok i'll share the ones with the cowboy hat!.... but now i'm all embaressed. :mrgreen: 



JimmyJaceyMom said:


> Those are very nice.  I 'm sick right now and I sure wouldn't let anyone take my picture let alone take my own!!!! hahaha.  No fair!
> And I definately like it better in your avatar.  The old picture was cool but it made me feel like you would be mean or something.  lol.



lol... me, mean.... mwahahaaaha.... ok i am a little. (j/k)

Thanks again guys and BTW im all better now.


----------



## Rayna' (Feb 20, 2007)

thanks for the other pics. I got my Archangel fix for the day.


----------



## PNA (Feb 20, 2007)

Archangel said:


> :blushing: .... um yea.... ok i'll share the ones with the cowboy hat!.... but now i'm all embaressed. :mrgreen:


 
Yeah, right....!!!!


----------



## emogirl (Feb 20, 2007)

I think you  posted these to get an ego boost....nothing wrong that, ill help...you look totally hot in #2!!!  the photography is perfect! well done.


----------



## Rayna' (Feb 26, 2007)

:love:  Just had to look again...​


----------



## Rayna' (Feb 27, 2007)

:love:


----------



## Scooter (Mar 2, 2007)

Self portraits are difficult and you have done them well.  These are really great and if you look that good on a bad day? what would you look like on a good day????


----------



## Rayna' (Mar 3, 2007)

that's what i'm saying!!!!:badangel:


----------



## LaFoto (Mar 3, 2007)

Alex_B said:


> rrrrr .... these images will make you get all the girls! I am green with envy!!


 
Alex: for you ...


----------



## Rayna' (Mar 8, 2007)

just checking in...you are still hot.


----------



## droyz2000 (Mar 8, 2007)

Did you photoshop out the background or was the sun so bright that it was washed out?


----------



## AprilRamone (Mar 10, 2007)

I really dig that second one....the first is cool too ( I really like the pose) but the expression in the first is a little more scary for whatever reason than the second.  Or maybe I just think the color adds a little bit more warmth and in effect more "likableness" to it.  Yes, I know "likeableness is not really a word


----------



## Rayna' (Mar 16, 2007)

:love:


----------

